

Turns Out Americans Didn’t Want a $70K Luxury Volkswagen - hmaidasani
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/well-didnt-work-turns-americans-didnt-want-70k-luxury-vw-go-figure/

======
jusben1369
I'm trying to work out why this is published today as this is very old news in
the automotive world. Perhaps the last paragraph around the rumours of its
resurrection?

~~~
shopinterest
Slow news day for sure - VW didn't even have a Phaeton at NAIAS.

